# Bit of help with wireless network....



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay, here's the deal. Today I received a wireless router, and apparently I set it up right and apparently it works fine. My laptop's wireless network says its picked it up, full strength, but here's the thing: It won't seem to get through to the internet.


The story is, there was one unsecured wireless network for my neighborhood's general area that I used to be able to connect to okay. But, and I don't know why I tried, I messed around with my laptop's virtual private connection, and ever since then the wireless network won't work. Simply put, when I view the status, it says packets sent: 1** packets received: either 0, 2, or 3.


Could I get some help with this?


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 25, 2008)

Safest way to test this is to do it in two halves: ethernet the computer to the router and be absolutely sure that that's working fully. Then you can remove the wire to get that half working.

If this is a new router, is it a new ISP? If so, have you got a cache set up to the old ISP that the new router can't see?

Finally, although your computer can see the new router, is it actually using it? Here I can see several neighbouring routers, but have to ensure I've picked ours. If I take the netbook into the garage I can still get online, even though the signal from next door's hub is actually stronger... just have to pick the right one.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, the whole thing is, my laptop can see it, but apparently can't get through. It's JUST LIKE there's some invisible firewall blocking internet access that I can't seem to get through, even though I have both Windows Firewall AND McAfee firewall disabled.

And it all started with the VPN....I had no problem with wireless networks before that. And ever since then, places where I had no problem connecting to that one other unsecured network I mentioned can't get through it.

Also, on the modem the router's hooked up to, the modem won't really start up when the router's actually in it....


----------

